# Internet video on demand



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

:computer: Just completed an interesting survey about a program to offer movies, at the same time they are released in rental stores, as downloads via the net. You would download the movie and it could sit on your hard drive for up to 30 days at no cost, then it automatically gets pushed to the recycle bin. Anytime during the 30 days if you start to watch the movie (on the TV or computer monitor), that starts a 24 hour window for watching the movie. After that it automatically deletes itself. The price quoted was $.99 per movie.

I'd pay a dollar to not have to hunt all over newsgroups and stitch together dozens of files only to find that, oh no, file number 32 of 355 is corrupted so you can't see any of the movie....


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

That's a neat idea. Too bad I don't have broadband. I don't support illegal movie downloads, but I will say that if you're going to get them anyways Grokster or BearShare would likely be better


----------

